# Crazy flower bargain



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

I stopped by Lowe's year after I got though looking around Ross Dress for Less. I went in to pick up a mum to put in a pot to replace a plant that died. I stepped into the garden center and there was a whole metal storage of plants that were headed to the dump. The clerk said "I'll sell you the whole thing for $10." I'm not sure that I was completely sane when I said "Ok!" I even went and got the mum I wanted and she she threw that in as well . I got most of them out, and gave a lot away. There was even a nice grape vine and several shrubs!


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Dang, I need to get to Lowes this week and check that out. Nice catch.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Right now, I'm thinking that I may have needed a head check! I'm hurting like a big dog! but I got most of it in it's new place. I have our ladies grp out for our kick off mtg, so I had to clean some, whew!! I think ibuprofen is in the near future. !


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Ibuprofen is my favorite friend until it gives me gastritis and it always does. But it works better than anything else out there, even script drugs.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

Ibuprofen 800mg is standard military issue lol. They work great for my back when it goes to hurting.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

I just took 600mg about 2 hours ago. Now, I'm having a glass of vino. I won't know much of anything by 10 or so!


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

robin416 said:


> Ibuprofen is my favorite friend until it gives me gastritis and it always does. But it works better than anything else out there, even script drugs.


I've taken Mobic for 20 years. I stopped it about a month ago because of the gastritis. So I'm just taking ibuprofen when I really am hurting. I got my grandmother's arthritis genes


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I'm fortunate not to have much in the way of arthritis. Almost all of my chronic pain is muscle damage from doing too much heavy lifting for too long. I went through PT and they did a wonderful job. I was pain free for several months. Lately I've been busily undoing all of that good work.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

I understand that, Robin! I have been getting a monthly upper body massage. This has helped more than any med or chiropractor! I have one scheduled for Monday right after my dr fusses at me for the wt gain!  I'm also doing water aerobics which is great...


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

If I didn't have to drive so far I would go for the massage therapy again, that did seem to do so much for me. I've got a tens unit and should probably use that thing more. It's just hard getting hubs to put the whatchamacallits in the right places.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Electrodes  .....


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

I knew that but for some reason my brain wouldn't let go of that knowledge. I'll use being tired as an excuse.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

My feet are ate up with arthritis. Broke both my ankles when I was younger playing basketball. Cold temps are a challenge. I feel it in my hands on rare occasions when it's really cold, more painful it seems. Ibuprofen helps with warm water soaks.
I have osteoarthritis L-4/5 in my lower back. The Ibuprofen 800's are a blessing for my lower back when it's out of whack until I can get to the chiro.
This is why I prefer swimming over jogging or long walks.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

I feel for ya! I have it in my lower back I guess not only genetic, but I was in a horse daily until I left home. I cut Salon Pas patches and put them around the worst knuckles and coban tape at night
and that helps. Esp. if there's a front coming through. 
Robin, tired is a plenty good excuse!!


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Just got done spraying 32 chickens for bugs.(I think they came from the neighbor's chickens,whom come over on a daily basis now to eat)1st thing I did after washing up,was grab the ibuprofen and took 800mg-all that bending gets to me.Then I got on here and read this post.Sounded like a bunch of old people.Then it dawned on me I do the very same things.I think I'm starting to get old...


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

CQ, no we are not! We have finally become adults.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Lol!! Adults is a very appropriate description!! Sometimes I don't like it either!


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Yea, dd made me climb a mountain yesterday. Then she tells me I'm not old, I just don't get enough exercise. Whatever.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Whatever you gotta tell yourself...


----------

